# Betta fish stuck under a rock! Will he be okay?



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I happened to look over at the right time to find my betta sqirming around under a rock. I got the net and moved the rock and he swam up to get air. He turned kinda dull. Will he be okay? Should i add Aquarium salt? ;(


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I might remove the rock. My female betta got stuck under her egg cave so I moved it and she got air and was fine. I went back in a hour and she got herself stuck agen and died...

Other then that, he is probly scared and could of got hurt. Keep an eye on him.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay. Thank you


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Could possibly add some stress coat into his tank, and keep the lights dimmed to keep him relaxed. He is probably just stressed. I hope he is ok though, can be scary.. this is something my Xander would do in a heartbeat. Don't know how many times he tries and gets into his substrate.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

this happened to my crowntail, i came to look in his tank and his head was stuffed in the small hole of a statue with his body hanging out. thinking he was for sure dead, i removed the statue and he swam up for air, then looked at me like, "UM, EXCUSE ME"


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks  i added a pinch of AQ salt. He hasn't tried it again so i think he knows not to now. haha!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)




----------

